# Bored on train, what would I buy to entertain?



## Abbica (17 Nov 2010)

What I would like is something that plays music, having a radio would be a plus and can download tv programmes and movies onto it. Screen the size of an iPhone would be suitable. Just wondering can anyone recommend a brand/type/product that I would buy that would have the right size mb. and the above options, I realise radio is a rarity on most things now so if it doesn't, that is fine. I have a feeling most people are going to tell me to get the iPhone. If that is the case, which size/type should I get. It is very expensive though, anything cheaper out there, I suppose I could save.... rambling now!


----------



## TarfHead (17 Nov 2010)

CREATIVE products should tick the boxes you mention. My one is about 4 years old now but does all of what you listed. My wife also has a (different) CREATIVE player and it too has radio, music and can play AVI files.
Depending on the model, the AVI file may have to be reconverted, using software that comes with the device. The AVI file would have to be 'obtained' seperately, then transferred to the device.


----------



## Abbica (17 Nov 2010)

I checked out creative products there, is it teh Zen X-Fi2 that your wife has? Are most files on dowloading sites AVI files, would you need the seperate software for most players once you buy it.


----------



## TarfHead (17 Nov 2010)

She has a older version of the ZEN - the one before they added wifi. TV programmes are generally distributed in the AVI or MP4 format. The software CREATIVE supply should be capable of converting from that format to the format needed for the device.


----------



## Abbica (17 Nov 2010)

Thanks for your help with this, I like the sound of it all anyway. I suppose pop into a shop here in Dublin and enquire have they got it and how much it would be in total. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 Nov 2010)

These gadgets are usually far cheaper online — look at the features on [broken link removed], for under €50 delivered (reviews here). But a reputable brand name is worth paying a little more for, in terms of reliability and build quality.

I have a five-year-old Creative Zen Vision M (30GB) that just refuses to die...


----------



## fraggle (17 Nov 2010)

read books? cheaper than above, and free from the library... arguably more entertaining too!


----------



## Seagull (17 Nov 2010)

Creative products are good, but their after sales stinks. I've been unable to update windows media, because they haven't put out new drivers for my zen for about 2 years.


----------



## RMCF (17 Nov 2010)

What about a Kindle or other eBook reader?


----------



## Locke (17 Nov 2010)

Have an Iphone. Battery is terrible but great apps and games on it. And great for browsing Internet

Had a zen, couldn't fault it. Wore the radio out on it I used it that much.


----------



## JoeRoberts (17 Nov 2010)

The magazine that that DJ from Cork had on the airplane ?


----------



## markpb (17 Nov 2010)

The iPod Touch is great - all the features of the iphone (without the phone, of course) including all the apps and it's reasonably priced. It has great battery life and abeautiful screen for watching TV/films on. No radio though. You can download content over Wifi from iTunes but I'm not sure if TV shows are on the Irish iTunes store (I rip mine from my DVDs).


----------



## TarfHead (18 Nov 2010)

markpb said:


> The iPod Touch is great - all the features of the iphone (without the phone, of course) including all the apps and it's reasonably priced. It has great battery life and abeautiful screen for watching TV/films on. No radio though. You can download content over Wifi from iTunes but I'm not sure if TV shows are on the Irish iTunes store (I rip mine from my DVDs).


 
The iPOD Touch is a great product. As posted, no FM Radio and it's not as versatile as a CREATIVE device for video. Apart from those caveats, it's a win every time  !


----------



## Abbica (19 Nov 2010)

Hi, thanks for all the great tips, especially the links to the website abroad for online purchases, always good to be recommended one that someone has used. 

I do read books but I must have about 4 black bags of books at home now and want to try something different. I find it very hard to find a gripping book lately. I just speed read to get to the end most of the time, seem unnecessarily very long winded and not very clever, predictable would be the word. 

So, I will look into the creative Zen than the iPod touch as it is more limited and I may aswell get what I want by spending that extra few bob.


----------



## gebbel (19 Nov 2010)

I would also recommend the iPod Touch for all of the reasons listed by previous posters. I never leave home without mine.


----------



## St. Bernard (19 Nov 2010)

I would recommend a PSP (Playstation Portable). You can watch MP4 films, listen to MP3 music and play games all in one device.


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Nov 2010)

The Zen is basically a MP3 player with radio that plays movies.

The iPod Touch is a computer really, with a vast amount of applications, games, and you can buy a vast amount of accessories for it. You can probably buy a FM radio that attached to it. its also a MP3/Video player.


----------



## paddyc (20 Nov 2010)

If you don't want to or can't affocrd to shell out for an iphone then I recommend the itouch - all the same features as iphone minus the phone of course.

You can now get VLC free from the appstore and play normal avi movies without having to convert them in mp4


----------



## TarfHead (22 Nov 2010)

paddyc said:


> You can now get VLC free from the appstore and play normal avi movies without having to convert them in mp4


 
Cool !

I passed this on to the apple fangirl (OH) and fanboy (10yo son) in my house and they are so happy. OH watched Glee on her iphone on the DART this afternoon  !

Thanks for posting.


----------

